# Introducing my Boys



## becky123 (May 30, 2007)

I introduced my girls the other week
Now my boys turn  

Sam:

















Frodo:








(at a show)

















Sam and Frodo:


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

i love your rats...also, can you pm me a pic of your hammock. 
The one in the pic. I wanna try and make one like that but dont know how to yet.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

i love your rats...also, can you pm me a pic of your hammock. 
The one in the first pic. I wanna try and make one like that but dont know how to yet.


----------



## becky123 (May 30, 2007)

thats the only pics i have


----------

